# White men cant jump.



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

Especially one 5'8 right? I wanna be dunking this time a year from now but in order to do that i would need to have the money to train and get my diet in order. So i hope my interview on wednesday gos good because then i will be on my way.

Currently I can touch the rim on a good day.Come on SA please dont hold me back anymore 

Edit: Is this even a realistic goal? I cant palm the ball fyi


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't think it's reasonable in a year, especially if you can't palm the ball, but you can improve your hops. Start out by trying to dunk a tennis ball, then a smallball, then a girl's ball, then a men's ball.
I found if I used to work out my calves, I could jump higher the next day...

Good Luck!


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

aight ill do that tbh the tennis ball might be possible as soon as i get some protein into my diet again. 

i cant wait to start training my legs again im pretty sure i got a job now so ill be able to go to the gym again.

but ok how about a year and a half? you think thats possible? this is probably my last time in my life i will be young and athletic enough to go for this. please sa be good to me :/


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

It's worth a try....It's a good goal...


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

heh this is always my goal once im confident i can train to do it. im actually gonna use this as my motivation so stay out there in the world and not quit another job lol


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

so update i gained some upper body weight and am like 2-3 inches under the rim. im focusing im my legs now tho. got protein powder and a good diet going. gym soon


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Good **** man. I can grab the rim with the bottom of my palm on a good day. Middle of the fingers average. But I am five ten with a six two wingspan which is very good for bball. Try and get all your measurements. They help calculate what you need to work on and such.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

aight i can probably get that once i start going to the gym. i know without shoes on my standing reach is only 80-81 inches. my buddy helped me measure and kept getting different measurements lol. ill try and get my wingspan asap


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Good **** man. I can grab the rim with the bottom of my palm on a good day. Middle of the fingers average. But I am five ten with a six two wingspan which is very good for bball. Try and get all your measurements. They help calculate what you need to work on and such.


o btw thats tight. so you can probably dunk off an oop or w/o dribble right? my goal is just off an oop


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nah, cant dunk for ****. in fact, when i get the oop I jump LOWER. I see all the guys who can kind of jam do it off an oop when they get their feet set and stuff, but for some reason, I am more comfortable with the ball in my hand and I just hit the top half of the ball ont he rim. it is sad. I ma not good at timing my jumps. Opps arent for me.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Nah, cant dunk for ****. in fact, when i get the oop I jump LOWER. I see all the guys who can kind of jam do it off an oop when they get their feet set and stuff, but for some reason, I am more comfortable with the ball in my hand and I just hit the top half of the ball ont he rim. it is sad. I ma not good at timing my jumps. Opps arent for me.


lol honestly my jumping form is really bad right now. its one thing im working on but i really want a trainer because only like half my jumps maybe have full power behind em. whats your leg workouts like? mine are weak right now


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't work out my legs, they are pretty strong, though I should. I have all my leg strength from biking every weekend in Denver and hiking as well as balling in three leagues for three consecutive years.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

still workouts. i bet u could dunk ez w the right workout. i miss my park that just got shut down. pickup games where one of the few places i could be confident and my sa didnt mess with me too much


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

What's up with this "white men can't jump" thing?
I've googled it and it seems to be the title of a movie released in 1992.
I don't know how people can approve of such a thing,
this seems very racist...don't you think?


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

Special said:


> What's up with this "white men can't jump" thing?
> I've googled it and it seems to be the title of a movie released in 1992.
> I don't know how people can approve of such a thing,
> this seems very racist...don't you think?


lol i guess its different here in america. just joking having a good time. thats how guys are here they give eachother a hard time but its all in good fun. i get called the white boi every time i play dont offend me


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Dude, I'ma tell you right now. All any Athletic Trainer is gonna tell you is to work your leg muscles. Differen't jumps I don't even know the names of. Lunges, squats. It's basic.

Being 5'8, grabbing rim is good tbh. That's good. If you like this game try out for the team. You will make it. Polotics don't matter if you have talent. Worse that can happen is you'll sit the bench. Best thing that can happen is that you will get in basketball condition, and you will be coached. 

I'm 6'4 and I can put it down. I'm 25 years old now. I know a few things about this game haha. Na but I can't jump off of two feet. That's one thing I couldn't stand. But off of one foot, leaping, like how you see Lebron, I was getting up pretty good. I was booming on a regular basis there for a minute during one summer.

But all it really comes down to is when you will dunk. I grew and didn't dunk untill I was in 12th grade. Didn't boom on someone till I was like 19.

So when it comes it will come. The basic key is just to keep getting better in every other faucet of the game. Get better at sitting down and playing defense. Get up and down the court, offensively aware. Catch and shoot. I don't know what type of player you are. But if you continue playing your body will become addapt to basketball shape and you will end up dunking. Just practice on getting better and proving people wrong.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. SandMan said:


> Dude, I'ma tell you right now. All any Athletic Trainer is gonna tell you is to work your leg muscles. Differen't jumps I don't even know the names of. Lunges, squats. It's basic.
> 
> Being 5'8, grabbing rim is good tbh. That's good. If you like this game try out for the team. You will make it. Polotics don't matter if you have talent. Worse that can happen is you'll sit the bench. Best thing that can happen is that you will get in basketball condition, and you will be coached.
> 
> ...


yeah i know i took systematics in high school and have lifted ever since when i can afford the diet. its mostly squats lunges and deadlifts im gonna be doing then plyos. right now i only have dumbells to use.

problem is im 23 and my dad wanted me to focus on baseball so thats what i did. now i wish i had a chance to play ball :/ but for now its just pick up games and workouts.

ima add you n tmac


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

and im quick enough to get by most people but i feel comfortable pulling up and shooting stepbacks. i shoot a lot of threes when i practice


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

akeanureevess said:


> lol i guess its different here in america. just joking having a good time. thats how guys are here they give eachother a hard time but its all in good fun. i get called the white boi every time i play dont offend me


Nonsense.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

Special said:


> Nonsense.


k not gonna argue on you with this. *makes fart noise*


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

akeanureevess said:


> k not gonna argue on you with this. *makes fart noise*


Of course you're not going to argue with me,
you don't even have a plausible argument to begin with.

We shall have to agree to disagree.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

ur such a busta kid


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Your body is getting to that point where it's not going to keep growing, depending on when you hit puberty, how old your body is ext.

At this age, I would just say keep your legs in shape and keep trying to dunk.

When I was trying to get my dunk down I found that putting the ball at the tips of my fingers made it easier to get the ball in the hole. A dunk is a dunk, your fingers hit the rim, it's a dunk, plain and simple. A boom is a boom though.

Dunking can be fun, it starts to hurt my fingers though if I'm just shooting around. I know what it's like though, if you can dunk you're "looked at different" on the playground. But at our age it's just another dunk. People get dunked on, people dunk on people, the game is the game.

When I play I jus worry about boxing out and winning. I hate losing. I'd consider myself a scorer, play maker. I hear 'Dirk' every time I play with new guys I aint seen. So my manerisims on the court resemble a shorter Dirk with a higher jump. Love my jumpshot. I like my fade away.

But yea, dunking is jus dunking. If you really want to dunk you'll get it sooner or later. Be easy.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

yep stopped growing for sure. but ive never put much meat on my legs mostly upper body workouts so now i have money again im goin all out. honestly id be happy w hanging on the rim but i really wanna put one down oop or whatever. 

im not big enough to play down low and box out. i really wish i had friends in real life that could teach me the game because all i know is just playground rec center pick up game shiz


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Special said:


> What's up with this "white men can't jump" thing?
> I've googled it and it seems to be the title of a movie released in 1992.
> I don't know how people can approve of such a thing,
> this seems very racist...don't you think?


RACIAL....not RACIST. There IS a difference. :roll

Anyways OP, work on your shooting. Shooting wins games. Dunking is stupid and requires no skill.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> RACIAL....not RACIST. There IS a difference. :roll
> 
> Anyways OP, work on your shooting. Shooting wins games. Dunking is stupid and requires no skill.


o i do. i shoot at least 100 3s after im warmed up and usually hit 60-80 percent. once it cools down ill be shooting like 500-1000 shots a day. But tbh i just wanna get up higher im always testing myself


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Will there be a victory dance after your first successful dunk?


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Will there be a victory dance after your first successful dunk?


probably. there will probably be one after my first time hanging on the rim. tbh im happy with my hops now but o man being so close has me wanting it so bad. not really thinking about this now tho really sad right now


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

It takes monumental amount of skill to dunk, expecially when it is a game time dunk, but I'm not posting on "ballerssupport.com" riiiiiiight. Then the moral a dunk gives your team. The fans, a lot of things a skillful dunk can do to a team.

But yea, theres a thousand different work outs for your legs to help you jump.

.


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr. SandMan said:


> It takes monumental amount of skill to dunk, expecially when it is a game time dunk, but I'm not posting on "ballerssupport.com" riiiiiiight. Then the moral a dunk gives your team. The fans, a lot of things a skillful dunk can do to a team.
> 
> But yea, theres a thousand different work outs for your legs to help you jump.
> 
> .


yeah i dont even wanna do it in a game. i dont wanna do it for anyone just a sorta goal of mine. yeah there is but im gonna focus on the main 3 at first then add more exercises as i go. My glutes are sore from lunges yesterday lol.


----------



## drowning (Oct 1, 2010)

Best of luck to you...I'm 5 and change so throwing one down was always JUST a dream. Prefer the sweet sound of "SWISH" Happy to be able to slap the chains/mesh-which to me is pretty darn good being as short as i am. Bugsy Mogues would be proud. 

And "White men can't jump" is an awesome sports/comedy flick...


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks dude. tomorrows legs and im always excited for those days. i feel bouncier and stronger. i still got 6 inches to go probly maybe a lil more. thats a lot of vert for me.

o and it is an awesome movie. my fav part is when billy challenges sidney at his own court and hits all his 3s and wesley snipes misses. it makes me wanna challenge people like that for money XD i hit 4/5 all the time. 5/5 in the clutch would be a fun challenge


----------

